# Still have rattle after timing chain replacement.



## jshultz78 (Jul 1, 2018)

1997 hb truck, 68k miles. All the plastic was gone off of the straight guide and the chain sounded like a handful of nickels in a coffee can when it was hot idle. Did a timing kit, new guides, tensioner, chain, etc.. 

All's good for about 100 miles. Hearing a rattle again. When I start the truck hot is when it does it the worst, blip the throttle and it'll go away and run fine. Could this be signs of a failing oil pump? or too thin of oil, running 5w30 and it's been about 95 degrees here. Should I bump it to 10w40?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would check the oil pressure with the oil hot. Any chance a lot of the plastic dropped into the oil pan and is causing the oil pickup tube screen to clog up and cause the oil pressure to drop as the mileage racks up? When you replaced the timing set, did you remove the tensioner and oil filter and clean out the oil passage with carb or brake cleaner and compressed air? You shouldn't need to change the oil viscosity; 5W30 is recommended by Nissan for oil temperatures on the KA24E.


----------



## jshultz78 (Jul 1, 2018)

Oil pan was dropped and cleaned/washed out good, The pickup was still clean. could see through the screen. the port for the tensioner was cleaned out with carb cleaner and air. 

I inherited it from my grandpa, so it wasn't driven hard at all, but he always used castrol 10w30, I'm wondering if that killed the pump prematurely?

I was told to try a different oil filter, like a wix, right now it has a microgaurd from oreilly's just so I can do a flush oil change and maybe it's just a cheap filter with no valve in it, or a crappy one anyway. 

If I have to do a pump what's a better one to run? melling or hitachi?


----------



## jshultz78 (Jul 1, 2018)

I just want to catch the issue before the chain eats away the plastic on the new guide. I DO NOT want to have to go back in there. This thing was a monster to change the chain and guides.


----------



## jshultz78 (Jul 1, 2018)

I had read something many moons ago that a smaller filter will increase oil pressure. It calls for the 1361 size wix, I'm wondering if I drop it to the 1394 size if it'll help too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Chain rattle has always been an issue with these engines and the weird thing is it occurs on some more than others. There are a couple of sources for kits (usually spacers or cups that modify the chain tensioner) to help prevent rattle on start-up and/or prevent the piston from traveling to far into the tensioner. Unfortunately, you would do this before you put the front cover back on. Here's a link to a YouTube vid that describes what I am talking about:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jshultz78 said:


> 1997 hb truck, 68k miles. All the plastic was gone off of the straight guide and the chain sounded like a handful of nickels in a coffee can when it was hot idle. Did a timing kit, new guides, tensioner, chain, etc..
> 
> All's good for about 100 miles. Hearing a rattle again. When I start the truck hot is when it does it the worst, blip the throttle and it'll go away and run fine. Could this be signs of a failing oil pump? or too thin of oil, running 5w30 and it's been about 95 degrees here. Should I bump it to 10w40?


The oil pressure is most likely very low causing the chain rattle condition. You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 11 psi
3000 RPM - 60 to 70 psi

If the oil pump needs to be replaced, it's easy to do so on an '97 as it bolts on externally.


----------



## jshultz78 (Jul 1, 2018)

I tried a wix filter, still the same, if not worse. I've got a pump coming, if that doesn't do it I'm just gonna drive it til it dies and swap an sr20 into it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just make sure your new pump is fully primed with oil before installation. A dry pump will not create oil pressure.


----------



## jshultz78 (Jul 1, 2018)

What's the best way to do that? fill the holes and spin the shaft with a screwdriver?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Insert the oil pump into a large can full of motor oil, then turn the drive spindle by hand to distribute the oil throughout the oil pump.


----------



## jshultz78 (Jul 1, 2018)

New pump installed, still have a rattle for a couple seconds on startup, hot or cold. Soon as it builds oil pressure it's good. Is there some kind of one way valve in the system that I don't know about that could be not working right? 

Dumb question, is there any way to delay the start time of the engine? Make it turn over a couple more times before it runs so it'll build pressure before it starts running? Because right now it maybe has 1/2 of a rotation and it'll bust off and run, it almost starts too easy. haha.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you checked the oil pressure as recommended in a previous post. If the oil pressure is very low, it could be due to worn rod/main bearings. When you replaced the timing set, did you remove the tensioner and oil filter and clean out the oil passage with carb or brake cleaner and compressed air?

Check out this youtube video as recommended by SMJ:

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...Timing Chain Noise Fix 1989 to 1997 - YouTube


----------



## j420somewere92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ummmm so look what if someone didn prime the oil pump, clean out tensioner and oil filter holes and ran it for a few seconds?????


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

j420somewere92 said:


> Ummmm so look what if someone didn prime the oil pump, clean out tensioner and oil filter holes and ran it for a few seconds?????


With no oil pressure in the tensioner, there's a better than even chance the chain will jump time.


----------

